# Up Date On Carmen and Her Puppies



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Carmen has been doing a great job with her puppies for a first time mom. She is starting to act like her old mischevious self. She likes to "help" me unload the dryer.

[attachment=39314:Carmen_W..._Puppies.png]

[attachment=39315:Carmen_W..._Up_Clos.png]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Awwww wook what you got. I got some to. They are adorable and look about the same age. How old are they?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

They are beautiful. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh that is so sweet!!!! Does the Mother always lay on her back when the pups nurse??? That is a sure way of relaxing!!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh goodness!!! Its so weird looking at little baby pups and looking at Mia! Its hard to believe she was ever THAT small!! LOL....

They are adorable!! And I love the way mama is nursing the pups!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Not all mom's lay on their back. Carmen is unique in this for some reason (out of my group of girls). Her puppies don't squeek as much when she cleans them as some of the other mom's either. 
Becky, they were born July 12th. Almost a week old.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Soooooooooooooooooo cute :wub: I love the way mom's nursing her babies.They are adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Tina, they are precious!!!!!
Great pictures!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

so sweet. :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Carmen is such a good mom and those pictures are so sweet. Thanks for sharing and I look forward to more pics as the pups grow. :wub: 

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a beautiful sight. :smheat:


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Tina, Mama Carmen sure is doing a great job with her little angels. Can't wait to see more pics. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: What a lovely site! Pink and white love. :biggrin:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Tina, you are so lucky. I'll bet you can't stop smiling with all of those little dear babies. I wonder how Carmen "helps" with the laundry. My Tucker "helps" by pulling out a sock or washcloth out of the pile of laundry on my bed and either chews it or lies on it because it is warm. He has to help with every load from the dryer! Sue


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... :wub: :wub: :wub: You are going to cause a lot of puppy fever here posting photos like that, lol!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

And the beat goes on...... :wub: 

Peace and Love,


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

any new pics?? :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh beautiful!! I was going to ask how Carmen's puppies were doing... glad to see them looking so healthy!


----------

